# One Inch scale heavy duty flat car



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am one sorry ,sick person.

after finding a 50ft frame and realizing I have almost enough scrap steel to make a 46ft heavy duty flat car , well I started.










I drilled holes to weld the side post supports on.
I also took a steel single table leg from the trash and bought a 1/4" 24" X 32" steel table top and it has made welding so much easier.










This will be a TTX flat that you can really chain stuff down on and use it on work days at the club layout.
Just waiting for Master Stan's decals, ( pour guy , I'm working him tooo hard.)

Living 2 miles from a machine shop that lets me look through his smaller pieces or cuts just what I want is like visiting a candy store.

I would rather have this 70ft but this ,,IS for the grandkids to play with. LOL


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good, but what about the G scale? happy holidays 
richard


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty 

How about a little background info regarding the making of these cars? 

What thickness metal are you typically using? 1/8" max? 

What kind of welder are you using? 

Are you using wire, stick or? 

Being that you may be using a professional grade large welder, what are the parameters that a beginner should consider as a minimum to build cars similar to what you've built so far. 

Besides a welder, what other tools are you using to make these cars? 

Randy


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Not another car!! I think you've official moved into the 'big' stuff now. Looking forward to the build progress. 

Craig


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Evolution... 
When are you building a full size caboose for the kids to sleep in? 

I wish I had a fraction of your energy and a heated shop! 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John
caboose is out dated, the sleeper car is on the drawing board.

Randy
cheap mig welder 110 volts, finally with gas
all 1/8" steel

horizontal band saw
4" side grinder.

and Gee,,, I forgot about my G....
I am in the process of cleaning all the cars and placing them on shelves in the train shop.

heated shop. I bought a 220 wall mount elec heater with fan and thero from Northern tool co and it keeps it aboput 55 easy. 65 when painting.

*heres the car I am building*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Marty! 

Show a little love for the caboose.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Randy 
Caboose???? 
not just A caboose, but something you don't see everyday????? something that may still be in use????? 
Made out of metal so it can give rides????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I was down by Yuma, CO a few weeks ago and a Burlington train went by with a green Burlington caboose on the back. Surprised me, sorry no camera!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

But Jerry? 

No Camera?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy,

I don't know what it is with Marty and cabooses....I think he's allergic to them.

I'll give you one....actually 2, my 1/29 sitting on top of my 1/8


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow 

Now that is a caboose 

Thanks Brian


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Dec 2011 07:11 PM 
Ok Randy 
Caboose???? 
not just A caboose, but something you don't see everyday????? something that may still be in use????? 
Made out of metal so it can give rides???? 
You mean a "shoving platform" 











Craig


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Speaking of cabooses that still work today.....

Here's one I took a picture of in August 2011.

While doing research for my 86' Hycube boxcar I was told about a train that runs daily Mon. thru Sat. twice a day, year round. It usually has 10 86' boxcars and this caboose. The caboose is used as the front end as the engines shuttle the train from a distribution plant to the factory. Law requires a headlight and horn to be on the front of all trains so notice on the caboose the headlight and the horn on top of the cupola. The cool thing, at least for me, about this train is it has several DT&I boxcars and the caboose is actually also a former DT&I caboose.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe we could talk Marty into building a *Eggliner*?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A once inch Eggliner?









That would be cute









Oh My Gawd I used the C word









I am so sorry









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well about the time I was measuring for the flat steel on top did i realize I did something stupid, ( this was to be a 50ft flat. Thats what the frame was made for) , BUT, I copied the sizes off the coil car which has the coupler stick out more.

Thats why this turned out to be a 46ft car,,,ddddaaaadadadadadad

I have it painted and the spots blacked in for the TTX markings.










I am thinking about cutting the coupler steel off IF I can redrill the pin hole for the coupler.
DDDDAAAA

I hate it when I do things like this.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Cut twice, measure once? LOL


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 22 Dec 2011 08:09 AM 
A once inch Eggliner?









That would be cute









Oh My Gawd I used the C word









I am so sorry









JJ 



JJ is getting soft in his old age.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you going to use a wood deck or just leave it as is?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave it as is. Its a "manly" heavy duty car... 
the other flat has the wood on it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I try to plan it so that right as the car body is about done, I measure and send Stan C. the info.
So by the time the decals get here the paint has dried for 48 hours and I am so happy to get the decals that I can install them right away.
Its like waiting for the Railroad Illistraed mag to come each month, just to see whos on the cover and centerfold.










heres a better photo of the other flat car with wood on it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty......you are one heck of a prolific, ride-on builder! Beautiful cars.









You're going to have to add more track. Pretty soon the train will be long enough that the engine will be touching the rear of the caboose!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, nice job on the flat car. What's planned for the days between Christmas and New Years?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You keep building cars, your going to have to expand the layout!
Where's that engine?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

They look great Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I have the name 

Table Creek 1" Scale Railroad 

defines and relates to. 
???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the motto... 

"Bigger than Life!!"


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

So if Marty builds a 1" scale RR, the G gauge becomes a 1" scale layout for the 1" scale people?... Humm a layout within a layout... 

Craig


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

If Marty get's so into 1" scale that he decides to get out of G-scale....I call dibs on his layout and rolling stock!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH Henson 
I must focus on the engine drive train first..... must must. 

Ed (Koploper) I may even run my G this spring. so far I can't run anything in 1". even the pedal car failed today because the kids legs are too short and mine are too long. 
who would have thought!!!!!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Mount it up closer to the seat and take the pedals off and put on hand cranks. When I was a kid there was this Disabled WW II vet who powred his wheel chair that way. 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a slider off a car seat, so you can move the seat back and forth.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, I'd go with an adjustable seat. Get a set of seat slides like they use on arcade driving games. Look up Happ Controls on the internet, they carry all kinds of that stuff. You might also find them from a place that sells go-cart parts, maybe.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: Those are gorgeous looking cars. First class job.

















=


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dakota Likes this better.









few spots in the track but he likes it.
Its a little cold and windy this morning.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Marty have you become Darth Cozad and turned to the dark Side? Tell me it isn't so. You were one of my hero's......................................









Nice work though buddy. It should be all up and running by the time I visit the Battery steam up in 2013 !!!?!!! 

HNY old friend.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great Marty. 

Reminds me of a little train at Idlewild park somewhere in western PA where I rode a small self propelled cart by cranking the handles to travel around the track. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&a...HfbJRgYDtk


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Marty have you become Darth Cozad and turned to the dark Side?Nah... he's still a diesel dude. I'm workin' on him though. hehehe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I drove to a club memebers home tonight to see a motor block torn down and got photos.
He told me there was a guy who got laughed out of the club who built an electric steam engine with a bad sound system.
I told him I will have a good sound system and great smoker.
does that make me a steam engine guy?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 

I think you ought to take a drive down to Diamondhead in a couple of weeks. 

Then we could inject some steam oil into your veins....LOL


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

does that make me a steam engine guy? It's a step... a very SMALL step. But it's a step up from modern mainline.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jan 2012 08:12 PM 
does that make me a steam engine guy? It's a step... a very SMALL step. But it's a step up from modern mainline.  
Marty's been taking some large steps lately. It's been what only 6-8 months at most that he's been in the ride on stuff? Give him a year or so and he'll be building his first live steamer. 

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOOOPs!!!!
60ft milled gondola

RailGon soon.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

All I'm seeing here is O.C.D. 

You're outta control Marty! 

But I know it's OK cuz it's obvious you're having a ball.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Posted By DTI356 on 13 Jan 2012 07:26 PM 
All I'm seeing here is O.C.D. 

You're outta control Marty! 

But I know it's OK cuz it's obvious you're having a ball. 
I had to laugh when I saw this. 
I know the feeling well though, except I have trouble finishing a project before I jump to the next one. 
Is there going to be seats in the gondola?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Amer , yes removeable . Most all my cars can carry people but for the coil / tank car.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 14 Jan 2012 06:34 AM 
Amer , yes removeable . Most all my cars can carry people but for the coil / tank car. 
Hey Marty

Get some Buddy Pegs form a motorcycle. You could mount them on the side of the tank car and the coil car and when no one is riding the two cars you can fold the buddy pegs in. 

Buddy Pegs are foot rests that fold in when not in use. 


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK I will keep this on the same thread.










I helped at the 1" scale Museum today finishing off their shop and priming so, I thought, why not do mine when I got home.
now I'm tired.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Stan -the-man Cedarleaf

decals are on.










I still need to get the ladder rungs on.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, that certainly looks good!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, your skills are truly impressive, I think you need to start selling the stuff! 

You might have a lot of customers and you can retire (sort of). 

Do you find it's more fun working with metal than smaller scale plastic? 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Marty, too heavy for my bad back!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg 
working with metal is just different, design and planing is all the same ,,;But helping the museum out and their established RR makes or helps me to focus outside of myself. I "feel" more like a club and may of the guys are old dudes like Jerry. 
They can use the help. 

Does that make since??? 

PS , Its not "my" RR, its what I can do to help them with their RR.

Jerry this car is heavy , maybe 40 pds, I carried it up to the train shop to finish it out and I was tired. The flats are fine and other lighter cars will be lift out this summer for the kids to play with. Jerry you need to come visit on run days. 20mins west of Lincoln exit 373.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 23 Jan 2012 02:40 PM 

decals are on.




Super, Marty.. Glad they fit as planned.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

a little out of focus

gas pipes ready for pipe line shipment


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I recall seeing trains being loaded with miles of gas pipe at Panama City Florida when I was there on business...musta' been 20 years ago. 

I was most impressed with the big open warehouse piled to the roof with raw peanuts and front end loaders loading them into dump trucks to take to a ship headed overseas. Could have been China.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Eric, 

That would be Berg Pipe you are referring to, and they are still keeping Bay Line alive and well with shipments of pipe. Now they use the TTX flats and send them out sometimes 20-30 carloads at a time. Next time I am over that way and they have some staged in the yard I will get a pic or two. 

As for peanuts, I don't think they still ship them from the port here. The new commodity is pelletized wood products going somewhere (China I presume) for furnaces. That ships into the port in covered hoppers, is offloaded into a large warehouse (roofed this time), then bulk loaded onto a freighter. 

Brought to you by the 'For what it's worth' dept. 

Bob C.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Marty, 
I think you need to post all of your fantastic 1 inch scale stuff together in a photo- I am starting to loose track... 

Alec


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec 
good idea. 

also in RR illistrated few months back had photos of the trains . my pipes are alittle more greener , I copied the color off of a gas pipe here from a job.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No wonder I could not find the gondola thread. I mixed them.









the finished car










Who would have ever thought I out grew my siding. I have 3 more cars in the shop.
Still planing to build a structure to house the kids cars.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So when is the G scale auction? I like to put my dibbs in on your bridges. BTW when did you start stealing 1 to 1 rail? Later RJD


----------

